# Need help with live rock and wave maker gph rating



## arp123 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm ordering live rock from online and need some help. The live rock is coming from Andaman and Nicobarr Islands for $4.50 per kg. Its really cheap. The color of the algae is different as well. It has yellow and orange colors which the Fiji live rock doesn't have. The main thing is that I don't know how much live rock I'm supposed to put. For Fiji, it's supposed to be 2 pounds per gallon. How much rock am I supposed to put of this Andaman Live rock? I have a 25 gallon tank.
Also it's going to be a FOWLR(fish only with live rock). I won't be adding coral.

What's a good wave maker gph rating for a 25 gallon tank? I have 400 gph wavemaker, would this be okay?

Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, that's an 8X turnover per hour, which is pretty good.
I'm not familiar with the density of Andaman rock, but around 1/3 of a tank should be rockwork.


----------

